# Joy and Class Five



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, class 4 ended with them showing us how to change directions and have the dog follow different hand signals. 

I so hoped that would be the end of that for a while. 

We started out going over two jumps, Left, Right, Left, Right. I started to get that, so she said Left, Left, Right, Left. I STILL am not sure I did that ok. 

Then they set up six jumps and at the end of three a blind tunnel. 

Ok, jump, jump, jump, tunnel jump, jump, jump.

We did that off lead, and she was not absolutely terrible. 

Then they had us jump jump jump, tunnel turn the dog to the opposite jump, then switch into the dog and opposite jump, and then turn into the jump and opposite again. 

We did it better on lead than off lead. 

The positive was that several dogs broke and ran right into where Joy and I were sitting, Joy continued to lie quietly at my side, sniffing and in one instance licking the dog in question. 

The border collie pup (six months) was just fine, but when it ran toward the Corgi, that thing had to be tackled by its owner and it was snapping and making god-awful noises. 

Today I stopped by the vet on my way to CGC classes to pay on my bill. A little Dachsund came out. Joy was interested but nice. She lay down calmly and let the thing come up to her, (after I ensured that it was not contagious.)

If nothing else, we are getting some dog, socialization in. 

And ice cream. 

We stopped at her sire's owner's on the way home, and when I went to leave, she was lying down, and let me go all the way out of the house, just looking, like, I _know _you are going to leave me here.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Thanks for the updates, but where are the PICTURES!! ????????????


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I cannot manage treats and the leash. You want me to take PICTURES????? LOL! 

Anyhow, no way am I letting ANYONE see me do agility at this level.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

selzer said:


> I cannot manage treats and the leash. *You want me to take PICTURES????? LOL! *
> 
> Anyhow, no way am I letting ANYONE see me do agility at this level.


Too funny........ can't you talk your fans into coming to take pictures?  Heck, my main film person in class is the wife of another classmate! I recruited her and then make her just watch ME ME ME! She has no idea what her husband and dog are up to by the time the class is over. But got some great footage of the MOST important dog/handler (that's me in case you are confused :wild: )


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Maybe Wolfish One would come with me on Friday. But I wanted him to come with me to the Shepherd Specialty on Saturday and he has finals coming up next week. So, I really do not have any other really dog-crazy people willing to come with a camera, if they were allowed. 

It is kind of crowded when everyone is in the fenced area and a dog is running the course. 

I really, really hate cameras because I NEVER take a decent picture. All my family have pictures with people and kids and babies. All of my pictures are of dogs with just a few of babies and dogs. 

The picts the photographer took of Heidi running Rally, though, they were pretty cool, because they showed her level of focus on me. Joy is not quite there yet either. Isn't there some French saying Joy d'vivre or something like that Joy of life -- that _is_ Joy. I told her she is SUPPOSED to be a Joyful Endeavor, but she isn't listening. In another nine years, she will be perfect.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

selzer said:


> Maybe Wolfish One would come with me on Friday. But I wanted him to come with me to the Shepherd Specialty on Saturday and he has finals coming up next week. So, I really do not have any other really dog-crazy people willing to come with a camera, if they were allowed.
> 
> It is kind of crowded when everyone is in the fenced area and a dog is running the course.
> 
> ...




 Well at least you have hope lol!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I love her to pieces. But she is quite the character.


----------

